# Website not showing up when searching with yahoo



## briham1 (May 14, 2012)

Why would a website show up with Google but not yahoo? How does that work and how do i change it?


Sent from my N860 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## XBM (Jul 2, 2012)

Google and Yahoo/Bing use different algorithms for determining search engine ranking. I recommend starting here: Webmaster Tools - Bing


----------



## briham1 (May 14, 2012)

I will even type in the full address 
.com and all, and no results...

Sent from my N860 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How new is your site? What's the address?


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

There are many popular websites that don't show up on yahoo and as far as I've seen their robots.txt file isn't blocking the Yahoo Bot. I can't remember any specific examples right now but I kind of quit caring about Yahoo when I saw that happening.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Yahoo shows ranking totally changed then Google, i see Yahoo and Bing ranking is pretty same. This is because we can't target the keywords on that search engine.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

If your on a shared IP, you could be blacklisted and not even know it. Check to see if your IP is shared with any other domain that has been blacklisted. If so, get a dedicated IP.


----------



## toddcarl (Jul 12, 2012)

You need to look into having your site indexed / crawled by the search engine you are asking about. Usually this involves submitting your URL to the search engine in question. You don't have to submit your URL but it may speed up the process in which you site ends up in the search results.


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

go here and submit your site: Yahoo! Submit Your Site

*remember guys, not too long ago Yahoo and Bing decided to join forces, therefore your Yahoo results will many times reflect Bing results. 

When you submit your site to Yahoo, it will ask you to sign up with webmaster tools from Bing... Do so and SAVE your login info, and just check it every once in a while...

If you really want to show up more, add your site to the Yahoo business directory and other popular business directories. 

Go to SEOMoz to learn from the pros... I'm a pro and I still learn tips from them every once in a while.


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

yahoo still exists?? haha honestly i wouldn't worry about it, no one uses yahoo anymore.


----------

